# Happenings at Lake Chapala



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This video may change your impressions of what it might be like to live at Lake Chapala these days. Watching it to the end may bring tears to your eyes; particularly the part with babies in beer coolers! Caution is advised:


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> This video may change your impressions of what it might be like to live at Lake Chapala these days. Watching it to the end may bring tears to your eyes; particularly the part with babies in beer coolers! Caution is advised:
> YouTube - 2011 Mexican National Chili Cook Off - Ajijic / Chapala, Jalisco, Mexico - Tobolandia


I don't understand your comments. What's the problem with putting sleeping babies in a cooler that used to hold ice and beer? There have been times here when I'd love to sleep in a cool place. It was hot there, much hotter than you'd expect at this time of the year.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My tongue was firmly planted in my cheek, Papabee. It is tough living here, isn't it?


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> My tongue was firmly planted in my cheek, Papabee. It is tough living here, isn't it?


Yep it sure is. We not only have to put up with all of the beautiful color and fun while trying to help other people understand that this is Mexico with all of it's "everything". The we have to try to understand when somone is pulling your leg. Living here is tough but every place is tougher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Nothing like an exhausted child sleeping on a pillow.

Looks like a real fun event !

Noticed more signs in english then spanish.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This was the 33rd annual event, which is an expat sponsored fund raiser for several local charities. Both expats and locals participate.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> This was the 33rd annual event, which is an expat sponsored fund raiser for several local charities. Both expats and locals participate.


I'm surprised with your thread title you have not gotten more looks! Thanks for the video, it was great!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The fact that the thread title did not fool more folks into having a look at the video simply confirms the superior intelligence of our readers. You just can't fool them!


----------



## leegleze (Oct 1, 2007)

What fun! The babies in the beer coolers reminds me of the days I attended weekend dog shows up north. Moms would put their little ones safely away in well-padded doggie crates while they were grooming their pooches. The kids had a great time playing "house" in the crates. Thanks for the fabulous video!


----------



## Farmer Jo (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you so very much for sharing this amazing video! I want to make the trip next year, will it be around the same time?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, it is always held at that time. Come on down and enjoy!


----------



## lasmsp2mx (Jun 18, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> This video may change your impressions of what it might be like to live at Lake Chapala these days. Watching it to the end may bring tears to your eyes; particularly the part with babies in beer coolers! Caution is advised:
> YouTube - 2011 Mexican National Chili Cook Off - Ajijic / Chapala, Jalisco, Mexico - Tobolandia


Thank you for that, counting down the days til I will be there. This makes me want to leave tomorrow. Fun Fun.


----------



## Casablanca (Dec 18, 2010)

Just returned from a short exploratory trip to Ajijic/Chapala. It was everything I'd heard and much more. I absolutely loved the area...will definitely return when the Chile Fest is on next year. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Am coming to Ajijic April 25-27 - can't wait - meeting with a Realtor - we really want to love it so we can move in January 2013.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

I missed the event by THAT much ....  oh well.... next year it is.... anything special going on April - October?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

April - June is when we, who live here, take a deep breath and relax as all the 'snowbirds' fly north. Then, as the evening rains begin and Mother Nature freshens up the mountains, the 'sunbirds' from hot and humid places begin to arrive for the enjoyment of our cool, lush green, naturally air conditioned micro-climate. They'll stay until school starts up north and the cycle starts again. Meanwhile, the traffic is less and we can get a table more easily. There is color and music everywhere.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

We will be back in July, then in October / November. I miss the village so much. Can't wait until it is our full time home.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We've just survived another 'Carnival' season. Here's a video of the parade in Ajijic:


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> We've just survived another 'Carnival' season. Here's a video of the parade in Ajijic:
> 
> YouTube - 2011 Mardi Gras Parade (FAT Tuesday), - Ajijic, Jalisco, Mexico


The parade was wonderful even for my wife who was caught up in it and had to drive about 8 blocks before she could get out. Not only did she have a wonderful time watching it from inside it but came back with a car that was covered with confetti and flour. Boy you should have seen the faces of the gang at the car wash when I took it in to be cleaned. That had a big laugh also.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

I also saw scantly clad women. I'm appalled. Thanks for enlighting me. And wait a minute RV. You say readers here are too smart to be fooled into looking at this thread? What's that make me??


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It makes you a welcome 'newbie' to the forum. Hope you enjoy it, and Mexico.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks RV. Wife and I are looking at moving to Merida area. Flying down this summer to check out the heat and area. Would love to hear from folks living in Merida.


----------

